
Toward Better Master Passwords - gulbrandr
http://blog.agilebits.com/2011/06/toward-better-master-passwords/
======
fexl
I use diceware as the article recommends. I suggest using 10 random words.
Each word has about 13 bits of entropy, so a 10-word passphrase will have
about 130 bits. Write the passphrase down and keep it in a very secure place.
After using the passphrase a few times, you'll remember it surprisingly
easily.

